
Tupper's Self-Referential Formula - jkush
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper%27s_self-referential_formula
======
jey
Awesome idea, too bad most of the heavy lifting is done by encoding the image
in a big constant... if the constant itself was in the formula the awesomeness
would be higher.

From the WP entry: "The formula itself is a general purpose method of decoding
a bitmap stored in the constant n, so it could actually be used to draw any
other image, and does not in fact contain any reference to itself. This is not
the case with Tupper's later self-referential equation whose plot describes
only itself."

What's this "Tupper's later self-referential equation"?

------
jganetsk
It's just like a quine that uses stores some sort of numerical representation
of itself as a byte array in the code.

------
jkush
Other than using this as an example in C.S courses, would this be applicable
or useful for anything?

~~~
rms
No, but it's pretty cool.

"The formula itself is a general purpose method of decoding a bitmap stored in
the constant n"

~~~
aston
Although you need to tweak the constants (that 17) depending on the height.

